# Picking a ferry



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you pick your ferry / tunnel crossings on price or convenience.
Do you prefer mid week or are you tied to weekends.

DAve p


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I pretty much have picked price.

A few years ago I used Speedferries in the car both there and back - cheapest 

2 years ago we used a cheapish eurotunnel to get to France and then LD Lines fast craft to get home. It was a case of wanting to get to the campsite nr Disney by 8pm and having to set off from Goole 8am ish but them coming back it wasn't a problem. This was in the converted van.

2010 trip in the motorhome was done with the Tesco vouchers on the tunnel both ways, speed and the price was ok anyway even before the massive saving with the vouchers.

Strangely enough I was just on the P&O website this morning as my g/f was asking why we hadn't used the Hull ferry with it being 30 mins from home compared to driving to Dover.

£528 return from Hull is the reason why!! I am completely shocked about that price and can't ever see me using that. The same dates full price on the tunnel were coming up £150 return and i'll keep the £378 in my pocket for the fuel and spends. It is about 5 hours drive to the tunnel and i'd be much happier doing that.


Our ties change depending on when my step daughter is with her dad, sometimes we cannot leave until a Monday, sometimes we drop lucky and have a Sunday get off. Coming back we generally need to be back on a Wednesday for her visit again.

Ben


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Good question Mate.
I pick mine for comfort now, Not the comfort on board but comfort for travel.
I live in the midlands and traveled a few times to Dover etc, After a long drive down then traveling across on Ferry I was always Kna**ered, So we tried it from Hull one year, Been going from Hull ever since, We travel 80 miles to Hull at a nice steady pace (about 1 1/2 hrs) get on Ferry, Have a meal, have a couple of drinks, watch entertainment, Get off wherever we are going to next morning after a good nights sleep and we can then travel to wherever we want fresh as a daisy.

Oh I know we could travel down and stay overnight near Dover but it really isn't as good and I find that after fuel there really isn't much difference in price.

But the difference in Travel Comfort massive.

As for time of travel, we usually travel mid week as then the roads are not as busy ( We thought ), But recently we have traveled at weekends and found the roads just about the same so in future it won't matter.

The reason we have traveled at weekends recently is Hull have a Free passage for trailer offer at weekends so we have used it and saved a lot of money.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Funily enough I live between Saddle Tramp and blongs.
From Blyth to dover is 225 miles each way
So thats 10 gallons each way around £55
So the Hull ferry does seem to be expensive when all costs are taken into consideration.
We usually look for a ferry around 7 to 8 o clock then have evening meal aboard before heading to Gravelines.


Dave p


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Although the Newhaven-Dieppe Ferry is only a 20 mins drive, we are more likely to use the Tunnel, as the time taken to get from down to the Dieppe area is a lot quicker, when based upon actual time boarding & offloading of the Ferry.

Also the cost of the tunnel is considerably cheaper than the ferry.

If we are heading to Central France or anywhere East, then we will always use the Tunnel, because it is so much more straight forward and we can always get put on the next train, even if we turn up in advance of our booked time of departure.

The only good part of the Ferry service, is the short time taken to get to the Port & to get home afterwards. Where as coming off the Tunnel involves a 1.5 hour drive home along what must surely be the worst Coastal Road in the UK, the A259 through Romney Marsh to Hastings!!


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Ferry Crossing*

Living In the North East we use the Hull Ferry.
To save money we book through the Caravan Club and buy 7 camping Cheques in with our fare, that then gives you their ITX rates that are much cheaper.
The cheapest fares are on Saturday and Sundays, usually costs us about £270-£300 return plus the cheques, which we then use on sites in Germany, Austria or France.
We have driven to Dover but find the cost of fuel hardly makes it worthwhile and the return journey is always so tiring.
Sue and Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Price for me is always the consideration.

Mind you in saying that being as we are only 30 miles from Cherbourg but get screwed £360 return by Brittany Ferries. The drive with fuel, tolls and time up to the short crossing at Dover has to be weighed up against the savings. 

The ferries get progressively cheaper the farther we drive.

Ray.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

My new policy is to go for convenience and to hell with the price. I was seduced by the Tesco vouchers business and for our last trip went by Eurotunnel. OK, it was cheap, a £160 pound sailing for forty quid's worth of vouchers, but the journey is pretty horrendous for us living oop north.

I've always gone Hull - Zeebrugge if going to the east and would usually go Portsmouth - Caen if going to western France, Portsmouth being the easiest place to get to for us.

After the journey home from Folkestone just recently we made the decision that in future we'd put convenience before cost.

In January, we're going to Spain and taking the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander. We're driving back as we want to visit friends who live in the Dordogne but we're still returning Caen - Portsmouth.

Many people though will always take the cheapest option and if you're retired and on a fixed income for instance, who can blame them. They've all the time in the world and don't mind meandering through France to get to Spain for instance.

Then of course there are those who have plenty of money and have an aversion to spending it and good luck to them as well if that's what makes them happy!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If I was doing a 24hr crossing then Comfort would be an issue.
But as Brittany Ferries have a Monopoly I do the Short Crossings

Dover to Calais or Dunquerque are "comfortable" enough for us and the price is generally excellent,

So-it's price (and therefore I suppose I'm a "Motorhome Miser" :wink: )

And we can do weekend or midweek-not fussed.

I know the Dover trip is a bit of a bind but we often break it up by visits to place en route (eg oxford) or friends down South.

(Why do you ask?)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do I ask?

Simple 
I just wondered how people arrved at their choice of route and time of travel.

Most of the respondents are from the northern part of the uk which is what i thought would happen.

And of course a thread that cannot posibly get out of hand :lol: 

Why do you want to know why I asked. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bit of both for us really and it depends on where were going, we live in Boston.

If were heading East and we've got some Tesco vouchers then we always use the Stena Harwich/Hook ferry and have a cabin upgrade as a treat.
If we've run out of vouchers we use P&O Hull/Zeebrugge or Rotterdam with a standard outside cabin.

If were heading South or West then to save a bit we sometimes go out long drive/short ferry at Dover or tunnel and come back Via Zeebrugge/Hull.
The theory being that the awful journey down to Dover ain't so bad at the start of your holiday but it can be a real bind on the way back.

If money were no object it would be Hull/Zeebrugge or Rotterdam every time with a posh cabin.

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Even though I live only a couple of miles from Portsmouth's ferry port I still drive to Dover to cross to France.
I know that we can park up at Dover, Hythe or Canterbury if we arrive too early.
The fare is a lot cheaper and the journey time is short. As we have a dog we know he is quite happy to stay in the van for the 90 minutes the sea crossing takes.
I can always find a surface return trip that is cheaper than the tunnel, I have yet to use my Tesco points!
So its price first, convenience second for me.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Even though I live only a couple of miles from Portsmouth's ferry port I still drive to Dover to cross to France.
I know that we can park up at Dover, Hythe or Canterbury if we arrive too early.
The fare is a lot cheaper and the journey time is short. As we have a dog we know he is quite happy to stay in the van for the 90 minutes the sea crossing takes.
I can always find a surface return trip that is cheaper than the tunnel, I have yet to use my Tesco points!
So its price first, convenience second for me.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Living in the Midlands then the journey to and from the ferry ports is an extra that detracts from the holiday. Using Marine Parade in Dover to overnight allows you to catch the more unsociable hours ferry crossings and a walk under the main road gives access to a variety of reasonable restuarants and takeaways.

Caravan Club members booking service is handy for getting an idea of offers available and comparing different company prices because you get to a point where you type details in once and then can change both routes and company...

Portsmouth is a resonable journey from the West Midlands once Birmingham is negotiated but realistically a day's journey.

Not tried the Tesco Tunnel route (edit with a motorhome) but didn't particularly enjoy the one time we have used the tunnel (with a car).

Having done a 5000 mile journey around Scandinavia with ferries (including internal ferries in Norway) and toll bridges on route we treated ourselves to a few weeks in south-west France and returned across the Bay of Biscay to save 1000 miles drive via Bilbao to Portsmouth.

In answer to the original post, I guess it depends!

Steve


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We have got to the stage in life where we do things for convenience rather than economy.  

We only live 16 miles from Hull so now its Hull-Zeebrugge/Rotterdam most times.  

The 275 mile drive to Dover is not too bad going but when you have been away for 6 months the last thing need is that awful trip home from Dover. 8O 8O 

We recently did a Hull - Zeebrugge return crossing mid week with a 4 berth outside cabin booked through the caravan club at £304.00.

After Dave's post I checked back through my travel logs and on the 21/01/2001 we paid £282 with the caravan club for a Hull - Zeebrugge crossing returning on the 24/04/2001.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Not convenience.....or economy......but comfort.

We use Norfolkline (DFDS) out of Dover for Dunkerque because it is generally quieter than P&O, and I enjoy the drive down from the port, noticing the changing scenery and architecture as we go...

Used the tunnel a couple of times, but have never felt that it is part of the holiday. Whereas, for me, the rising anticipation of the drive to Dover crowned with the sudden appearance of the port and ferries as you crest the hill, just sets me up nicely for the crossing with a meal in the restaurant, a smoke on deck, then a leisurely coffee before the trundle onto French soil and away we go 8) .

Just got back yesterday lunchtime (beat the truckers - they cannot blockade US :twisted: ) and have now booked again for next May/June (although will probably pop across for a couple of long weekends before then...).........

Dover and the ferry every time!!!!!!   

Carl & Flo


----------



## 366 (Sep 15, 2010)

Moot point as we are now pricing out our crossing for the start of Nov - problem is we have an LPG converted 29 ft RV towing a Peugeot 206. Eurotunnel, usually our favourite and our best, wont take us because of the LPG (so they say) ... SeaFrance and P&O are £130+ - one way, but I have found NorfolkLine Dover-Dunkerque for £64 including all the taxes and supplements. If anyone has anything cheaper, please let me know!

We definitely decide based on price. Its such a short crossing, who cares about comfort? Of course if we were travelling from the north or to Scandinavia, things might be different. But probably not!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to spend hours comparing prices. Now we do the tunnel if we want to spend a couple of overnights in England (Oxford breaks the journey nicely). Otherwise we prefer Hull/Zeebrugge as it only takes us about 4 hours through pleasant countryside rather than ploughing down the M6/M40 etc. to Portsmouth. This is particularly important for us on the way back. 

When we were working and could afford it I compared prices - now we are retired and on a fixed income we go for comfort and shorter road journey :? :? :? 

At this rate we'll probably do the long haul to Spain as a first choice :roll: 

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the postings.
We have generally used dover calais or portsmouth -poole - plymouth crossings.
i do not really mind driving all that way as i do it most days.
But maybe a time will come when hull gets my vote.

Cheers

dave p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

For many of us on fixed incomes, and possibly facing severely reduced investment returns, every pound spent getting to the continent is a pound less holiday money.
So £55 in diesel and £50 for the ferry means the sacrifice of two or three rather pleasant meals or 20 bottles of rather nice wine.
Unless you have a particular love of the M25 and consider two hours on a boat to be lots of fun.

So when, at the NEC, Norfolk line ( aka something else now ) offered a return for MH + 4 for £49, amendable at no extra charge, it was worth banging in three bookings for next year. ( Even less if you are under 2.4m high ). I think it is unlikely that the others will beat that.

My answer to your question, Dave, is price, price and price.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Price is the key factor for me, so Tesco and the tunnel are the usual culprits.

This most recent trip was booked and paid for with P&O (£29 one way, 9 metre van) and to sail on a British registered ship.

For my next trip to Spain in January, I was looking at the Dieppe route, but the cost is prohibitive, compared to Calais.

I agree with Don about the 200 mile slog ex Dover on the return. It is soul destroying, but I feel the North Sea routes are way over priced.

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

As all our family live within 30 miles of dover we always just go Dover Calais, and we have found Sunday morning crossings 8-10am are always quite and cheap most times of the year. Our last trip out on 23rd may cost £31.25. and the same cost on return late August. Ann just keeps watching prices on the dates we wish to cross, and when the price gets to around the £30 mark she books it. This only works if you are not tied to certain times.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Steve

Book a P&O crossing through the CCC website and you get a couple of pounds discount.

Also, re P&O, book crossings on the Pride of Burgundy as she is cheaper than other sailings, due to reduced facilities on board. I like her though and for the sake of 90 minutes, so long as the thing floats, I am not bothered about much else!

Russell


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Mrs O doesn't care much for sailing, so for the convenience it brings to my ears we use the tunnel. Used Tesco vouchers for the first time last year, so it almost seems like it is free .

Have tried various approaches to timing but the last three trips have involved leaving home early evening, pottering down the M6/M1/M25 etc to the tunnel for midnight-ish crossing, drive an hour or so to get away from the coast and then park up for a few hours proper kip.

Coming back we overnight within a few miles of the tunnel terminal, get up at 6, pick up croissants etc en route to the terminal, make a jug of coffee in the car park - then have a final continental breakfast on the train. 

Spend most of the trip back up to Shropshire laughing and joking as we recall all the fun we have had - and start looking forward to the next one.

I've never driven for a living, but doubt I would have bought a motorhome if I didn't enjoy driving it enough to be happy to do so as part of every holiday.

Regards,
John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dover doing it*



SaddleTramp said:


> Good question Mate.
> I pick mine for comfort now, Not the comfort on board but comfort for travel.
> I live in the midlands and traveled a few times to Dover etc, After a long drive down then traveling across on Ferry I was always Kna**ered, So we tried it from Hull one year, Been going from Hull ever since, We travel 80 miles to Hull at a nice steady pace (about 1 1/2 hrs) get on Ferry, Have a meal, have a couple of drinks, watch entertainment, Get off wherever we are going to next morning after a good nights sleep and we can then travel to wherever we want fresh as a daisy.
> 
> ...


Similar here to Les.

I have mentioned this a lot on the forum.

We tried P&O when they accepted Tesco deals.

Now even though we can go Via Eurotunnel with our Tesco deals, I book and pay for Hull-Zeebrugge.

100 Miles rather than 280 to Dover. The trip South can be a major headache for us. Especially on the return.

P&O Hull-Zeebrugge one way starts at around £145 for a 6m van and two adults.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Strange how all the answers are about crossings to France when there are ferries going to all sorts of destinations from the UK. Here is mine

If Im going to a Scottish Island such as Arran you dont have a choice its Cal Mac as it is for most of the others. Its only 150 miles so I usually book around lunch time or mid afternoon.

Shetland or Orkney, different providers but little choice. Aberdeen or a couple of days drive to the top of Scotland.

Isle of Wight, Red Funnel (only been once and wont be going back)

France and europe. Dover to Calais. P&O about £40. Always drive down the night before as its 320 miles and stay in Marine Parade getting 8am ferry, coming back I get a 10am ish ferry and spend the previous night near Cap Griz Blanc / Nez area.

When we do have a choice. cost is the main factor


----------

